# ال lpg ,الغاز الطبيعي



## أبو تسنيم محمد (15 أغسطس 2010)

ما الفرق بين كل من ال lpg ,الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## البرنس الليبي 2010 (15 أغسطس 2010)

الغاز الطبيعي المسال (بالإنكليزية: Liquefied natural gas أو LNG) هو غاز طبيعي تمت معالجتة وإسالته بالتبريد. يتم استخراج الغاز من حقول النفط والغاز ثم ينقل عبر أنابيب خاصة إلى منشأة المعالجة حيث تتم عمليات معالجة إضافية, تبريد, وإسالة الغاز تحت الظروف الجوية.
أما بالنسبة الغاز النفطي المسال (يسمى أيضا, الغاز البترولي المسال, الغاز النفطي السائل, Liquid Petroleum Gas, وغاز المكينة) هو خليط من غازات هيدروكربونية المستخدمة كوقود في أجهزة التدفئة والمركبات, وفي الأونة الأخيرة تزايد استخدامها في مقابل الغازات الكلورو-فلورو- كربونية مثل غاز الثلاجات للتقليل من الاضرار المتسببة لتقلص بطبقةالأوزون.
للمزيد أقراء : الغاز النفطي المسال , الغاز الطبيعي المسال


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للمجهود


----------

